# The Easter Bunny Ate My Candy



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wqz0YtSCetg[/nomedia]


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I cant watch it as Im under 18.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

There is a thin line between funny and troubling and I'm not sure about this.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

debbie5 said:


> I cant watch it as Im under 18.


Ditto.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Bone Dancer said:


> There is a thin line between funny and troubling and I'm not sure about this.


I think that took a flying leap into troubling.


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Ha! That was great!


----------

